# Runaround tunnel system



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi, Has anybody got any experience of using these? I am thinking it may be an option as i'd like to link the hutch, the enclosure and the grass run together.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I've heard some good things about it, but far to pricey for what it is really


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

just get a roll of wire, cut to size, zip tie them together and then stake them to the ground XD pretty much what it is isnt it? lmao


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rini said:


> just get a roll of wire, cut to size, zip tie them together and then stake them to the ground XD pretty much what it is isnt it? lmao


Its more the door fixings which are nice, neat and tidy that would not be as easy to make. Plus I want to be able to unattach it, i don't want a permanent thing.

B3rnie - totally agree. Very over priced, just got a quote emailed through now. :frown2:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> Its more the door fixings which are nice, neat and tidy that would not be as easy to make. Plus I want to be able to unattach it, i don't want a permanent thing.
> 
> B3rnie - totally agree. Very over priced, just got a quote emailed through now. :frown2:


Would neat cubes from c&c cages be too fragile for outside? You could make doors with that. I have seen them they look good, but anything made purposely for animals is way too expensive. Maybe a Christmas present?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't like them.

To me they don't seem to give as much room for the bunnies to run around as a standard run would. They can't binky in it etc. As a way of joining two runs or a run to a hutch then yes I suppose they're good for that but definately not as a run.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Kammie said:


> I don't like them.
> 
> To me they don't seem to give as much room for the bunnies to run around as a standard run would. They can't binky in it etc. As a way of joining two runs or a run to a hutch then yes I suppose they're good for that but definately not as a run.


Oh Goodness no!! haha:lol:
I am thinking of it to link up the 12 x 5ft enclosure to the 6 x 4ft grass run, plus the hitch of course.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

jo-pop said:


> Oh Goodness no!! haha:lol:
> I am thinking of it to link up the 12 x 5ft enclosure to the 6 x 4ft grass run, plus the hitch of course.


Its ideal for that then. Just the way they advertise them it makes it out to be this amazing new run that doesn't take up as much space.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I looked into them to join 2the hutches and 2not runs but way too overpriced for my liking lol


----------

